# Happy St. David's Day - Dydd Gŵyl Dewi Hapus



## mwgdrwg (Mar 1, 2012)

Happy St. David's Day to you all!

Dydd Gŵyl Dewi hapus i chi gyd!


----------



## Santino (Mar 1, 2012)

He is the only British Isles patron saint to have been born in the relevant country.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## blossie33 (Mar 1, 2012)

Happy St David's Day!
As a Brummie with Welsh/ Shropshire borders ancestry I bought some daffodils this morning.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's some photos of my beloved homeland. Tidy!
http://www.urban75.org/blog/happy-st-davids-day-dydd-gwyl-dewi-sant-march-1st-2012/


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 1, 2012)

Santino said:


> He is the only British Isles patron saint to have been born in the relevant country.


And, unlike George, existed.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 1, 2012)

Happy St. Davids Day all you Cymru folk


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 1, 2012)

i had no idea


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 1, 2012)

Dydd Gŵyl Dewi hapus!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 1, 2012)

Are they pancakes with raisins in?


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Are they pancakes with raisins in?


No.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 1, 2012)

oh so _that's_ why the kids were making welsh cakes the other day


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 1, 2012)

Lots of daffs, Welsh flags, etc at work today. And an inflatable leek and an inflatable dragon very near my desk. One of our baking experts brought in some home made Welsh cakes, lovely 
Fair few people in red generally, or in RFU Cymru shirts.

Even an alien incomer like me felt a better than usual vibe around work today, despite the fact that personally I loathe one or two of the fuckers ...  

The ones I don't dislike (most) were all being good and friendly today though. The unseasonably lovely, very unWelsh weather today helped too.

Now I'm off for a pint in town


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2012)

a video of the parade 'gorymdraith' in Cardiff

bit long at nearly 12mins
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=363357257029723


----------



## ddraig (Mar 10, 2012)

a better video


----------

